# Its Kansas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

#14 shows a good deal of respect for what the Bison have done this year!!!!!!

I bet there will be a lot of green and yellow in the stands!!!!!!!!!!

*Go Bison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

14!!!!! Are you kiddin' me! :jammin:

I was hoping for a 15... but 14? Wow!

:beer:

How is Kansas? They any good? How do the Bison match up? In Minneapolis will definitely have the stands PACKED with Green/Gold!

Upset city babyyyyyyyy!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The starting center for Kansas,sophomore Cole Aldrich, is from Minnesota.I believe one of the Bloomington schools.He is projected to be a lottery pick in the next NBA draft.

Kansas is the defending national champion and as a #3 seed a top ten team.....could be tough.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

I am typing this in the epicenter of KU Jayhawk country...Overland Park, Kansas. There were many people in my office crying the blues when KU bowed out in first round of the Big 12 tourney last week (KU was #1 seed, for 3rd or 5th year in a row in the Big 12).

KU had an excellent year, in fact they exceeded all expectations after losing most key contributors from last year's national championship team. Bill Self did a heck of a job of coaching to get them playing this good...but lately there have been some cracks showing. Last several games they've fallen behind by 15 or so in the first half, then come back strong in most but it bit them in the arse when they lost to Baylor in the Big 12 tourney.

When they are at their best it's an inside (Aldrich)/outside (Collins or others) attack...if you can disrupt that, their game suffers. Against Baylor, Aldrich only had handfull of points, and was taken out of the equation...then Collins can be very erratic.

KU should win...but they thought that a couple years ago when they bowed out in the first round of the NCAA's too!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I found this on yahoo sports.

Diversity

Division I men's college basketball is played in 49 states, a stat that is one of the most endearing about the sport. This isn't just big city - let alone big market - pro sports. It isn't regional. Who makes the field is a constant surprise and gives just about everyone someone to root for.

Guard Ben Woodside gets stormed by a group of fans after North Dakota State's 66-64 win over Oakland in Sioux Falls, S.D., on March 10. 
(AP Photo/Eric Landwehr)

New Jersey has nearly 9 million residents, yet not a single state school made the tournament. North Dakota has 640,000 residents, most of whom will be rooting on North Dakota State. Even better, NDSU made the tourney in its first attempt (it was previously a D-II powerhouse). In contrast, Northwestern has been trying to no avail for the last 71 seasons.

The field has state schools and religious institutions. They come from big cities (Los Angeles, Boston) and impossible small towns (Starkville, Stillwater). They bring pride to obscure places, who knew Iowa had a Northern? Then there's the nicknames, Purdue actually chose to be called Boilermakers?

You couldn't dream up this tournament and you can't explain it to a non-fan. Why is Gonzaga to be feared? How the heck did Kansas and all its wheat fields get so good at this sport? How can a game between Ohio State (total enrollment 53,715) and Siena (3,767) be considered fair?

That's the beauty of it. This week, if North Dakota State gets a lead on Kansas, we're all pulling for Fargo.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ill pull for NDSU anyways, Im not a Bill Self fan.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

On ESPN this morning they are thinking ND could upset Kansas.....

A 14 seems to win every year!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Kansas Jayhawks (No. 3 in Midwest)
After winning the Big 12 regular-season title, the Jayhawks are poised to defend their national championship, right? Not so fast. KU has dropped two of its last three games, including a quarterfinal loss to Baylor in the conference tournament, and team leader Sherron Collins has missed 42 of his last 58 shots.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ROCK CHALK JAYHAWK. KU

If Collins and Aldrich have a decent game it will be over for the Bison. Though Collins has struggled as of late, after last years run, he knows what it takes to win and he will have his game face on.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

vegas has the line at 10 points.

that is a lot smaller than I thought, and vegas doesnt like to lose.

my friday is reserved for the Sioux :beer:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

well that was quite the game--'SU was always in it, but Kansas never faltered to give it away. Almost according to the script, 10 points at the end but close the whole way

Pretty good showing, I'd say!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Aldrich is a bum. White version of Tyson Chandler. And everytime he dunks he screams. Every time I watch him play I feel like puking. Good game for NDSU, it is hard to root for the Bison, but at least they are a Nodak team.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Aldrich's game is intimidation and the Bison had no answer for it.Couldn't quite get over the hump when it got close.

Congrats to them and their fans.....NCAA loses out on another big attendence by them not winning.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

.......don't do drugs


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

C'mon 870, I know it was 2:30 am when you posted that and you were as coherent as Courtney Love after a visit to the street corner pharmacy, but that was harsh and off base.

Woodside was the only guy who could create any offense yesterday. Kansas' man defense was suffocating and we weren't getting any separation at all as we came around screens. No one was getting open, watch the game and see how many of our "passes" were actually handoff's as we'd picked up the dribble and had no where to go. It's not a detraction to the Bison, but a testament to the athleticism of Kansas.

Say what you want about Winks on the offensive end, but he was stellar defensively. KU had no offense beyond Collins and Aldrich...even though Winkleman was collapsing on Aldrich whenever they gave it to him, most of Aldrich's scoring came on undefendable plays (hammer dunks and free throws).

Tviedt did miss two jumpers, but the jumper you speak of at 52-49 was a 2-point from the top of the arc I believe. The other was a 14' baseline shot and both were in the cylinder and popped out. I think having Tviedt out for the majority of the first half (with foul trouble) hurt us as he seemed like the only other bison with a quick enough release to curl off of picks and get a shot off before the KU defense recovered. Still, if it weren't for Tviedt in the Oakland game, we'd have been in the NIT.

The other thing that hurt us was the choppiness of the game. It seemed that between the TV timeouts and fouling Aldrich (which we what...13-14 times?) that we couldn't get up and down the floor. We got forced into a halfcourt game much of the 2nd half, allowing KU to set up their D.

Anyway, if Advil doesn't take care of that headache this morning I suggest a large cola and a couple of Culver's Butter Burgers, that ought to cure you right up.


----------

